
Science of Business: serial entrepreneurs share qualities with street kids? - bootload
http://www.abc.net.au/catalyst/stories/s1884704.htm
======
bootload
_'... Entrepreneurs are misfits, they are miscreants they are creative deviant
... these innovators often live life on the edge ...'_ [0]

 _'... results showed that the kids at risk and the entrepreneurs were similar
on a number of dimensions... pathological anarchist ... Anarchy is about lack
of control, lack of boundaries.. create something from those random concepts
...'_ [1]

Transcript of a weekly science show shows the building blocks for
entrepreneurs & how they are used by entrepreneurs. Illustrates how using them
you can improve entrepreneurial behaviour. The descriptive bit on the title,
_'serial entrepreneurs share qualities with street kids'_ I grabbed from
psychologist, Louise Earnshaw [2], who in the course of her studies identified
risk taking as a common trait among self-made businessmen [3] .

The thing I got out of watching (reading as well) was the key characteristics
& traits common to entrepreneurs and the science behind it.

Reference

[0] ABC TV, Catalyst, 'The Science of Business 'How to make it Big'', 29
March, 2007. Reported by Dr Paul Willis"

<http://www.abc.net.au/catalyst/stories/s1884704.htm>

[2] ABC TV, Catalyst, 'The Science of Business 'How to make it Big'', Ibid.

[2] Louise Earnshaw, psychologist, "University of Queensland, School of
Psychology, PhD Candidate: Entrepreneurial Psychology"
<http://www.psy.uq.edu.au/people/personal.html?id=244>

[3] In Australia the word _entrepreneur_ has a close association with
huckster, grifters & con men and is not used as widely as in the United
States.

